# D. auratus tadpole disability



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Hallo,

can anybody tell me what kind of body disability is this?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I call it bloating & have seen it in many different types of tadpoles, it is often fatal but not always. I have had terribilis live through it and morph


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

If you are feeling like experimenting at all, I have treated bloat in my african dwarf frog by adding salt to the water for a week or two. I add about 2 teaspoons per gallon of water and then drip acclimate it (very slow addition of salt water to container over several hours using an airline tube that is clamped off so that it only drips slowly). Then I left the frog in the water for a week and removed the salt water through normal weekly water changes. So a week later I did a 50% water change, so the salt was then half strength, then a week after that I did another 50% water change, etc. etc. The bloat went away within a week of adding the salt and the frog is still doing well. I know your tadpole is not an african dwarf frog, but it may be something worth trying, if only to find out if it would actually work. I have seen other posts where people have bloated tadpoles. It would be nice to find a treatment for it


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, most people call it bloat. It is often fatal, but not always. Water changes can help. I think it is caused by either abacterial infection, or changes in water chemistry.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had to deal with this before. What's worked for me (that I learned about here) was to do a complete water change daily and stop feeding completely until it's gone. Makes you feel guilty as all get out...but it works.


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for all your advice. Will try to change water at all. I breed auratus tadpoles in "tadpole tea" - water with a Terminalia catapa (tropical almond) leaf and dont change water till they metamorphoses.


----------



## friz (Jul 25, 2012)

WendySHall said:


> I've had to deal with this before. What's worked for me (that I learned about here) was to do a complete water change daily and stop feeding completely until it's gone. Makes you feel guilty as all get out...but it works.


It looks better after a few days in distilled water. You probably save its life, thank you.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

(tears in my eyes) You're welcome...good luck with them.


----------

